# 2012 will be our 10th Anv Open House



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

dates will be Sept 21, 22, 23 

If we all live and the country doesn't go broke.
We will have tee shirts, maybe hats, maybe coffee cups.
It will be hard to beat this years weather tho.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I wear bibs, a tee shirt wouldn't be very useful, but I could go for a hat. Not socks!


JJ style?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am in!!! Getting ready starting today. 

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm inn. 

Already got my reservations at the motel.









JJ


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard that the stores are already restocking and getting ready for the return of our wives in 2012.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok time to start trying to convince the wife...You say there is shopping in the area? What else can I entice her with? 

Chas


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Only 359 day until Marty & Carries' 2012 Electric Steamup 

Woo Hoo!! 

Bill


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 28 Sep 2011 08:25 AM 
Ok time to start trying to convince the wife...You say there is shopping in the area? What else can I entice her with? 

Chas 




How about FREE field corn! Hah LOL Best shoppin would be in Lincoln Northeast of Marty's do it on yer way down, or on your way back. Regal


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok quick Yahoo maps from where I am in Western NY state to Lincoln, NE is almost 17 hours one way. OUCH! Anyone want to Carpool? 

Chas


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Chas, Don't tempt me with these carpool ideas. Funny thing is, 16 hrs gets you to south Florida from Pittsburgh. How cool dose that make Marty that he would win over Florida?


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 28 Sep 2011 08:25 AM 
Ok time to start trying to convince the wife...You say there is shopping in the area? What else can I entice her with? 

Chas


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, Meet you in Erie? Of course if I am road tripping it with the boys the wife likely stays home. 

Chas


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By wchasr on 28 Sep 2011 08:25 AM 
Ok time to start trying to convince the wife...You say there is shopping in the area? What else can I entice her with? 

Chas 

A chance to hang out with some of the finest, most elegant lades I have ever met. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

lots of little antiqut shops and outlet malls.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I coming next year 2012. we did sign-up for hotel early..... 51 week to go....


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Marty, looks like you better start planning for double the crowd next year. You might even need a permit for occupancy from the local fire marshal. Oh wait, don't mention the live steam









Chas, That might turn into a plan. Looks like it might be a boy's event on this side too, since other wise there would be a 6 month old boy in tow. I'll PM you. I think I know another member that may want on board too.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the number of live steamers was higher than previous years, thought the battery attendance was down some, but just my observation.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How about the number of track power guys? 

Maybe I should come next year and set up a DCC loop and show you guys how it's done! 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I have my reservations for next year, got the last room on the first floor! Old guy ya' know?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg I honestly would love to have you come out. 

But I really don't think there would be enough room in the port-a-potties for a big enough loop. And I'd have to run power out to them. 

Thats the only space we have left.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ha ha! 

But since the world ends in December 2012, it will be my last chance to see the light and go battery! 

No power in the porta-potties? wow, how will we survive? I was expecting color tv and internet! 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ wanted to rent the basment of one, but I had to say no.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg he said he could run power to the porta potti so now we have the chance to have the smallest diameter DCC RR and make history. I can bring a loco for that.







Look out Marty we may be there. LATER RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, a DCC layout in the porta potty for entertaining people while they do their business! 

Will have to put a swing up bridge at the door... no problem. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

SEE, I knew I could find something of interest for you both visiting here. How fun!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Now you know RJ would be running one of his 4 live steamers and inspecting and surfacing your track, and I would be stuck in your shop doing wiring and battery conversions (yes I do battery conversions for friends).. 

I'm sure we would find plenty to do. 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Geeze!!

Wish I could come and bring my D-Cell locomotive. Don't think it would make many clearances, as it's 7/8ths inch nominal scale.










Oh,well. Maybe some day I will either be able to retire or have enough vacation to get to Marty's gathering. Right now the extra PTO days have to go for spring ECLSTS.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

we've had 7/8" scale run on here. I have 8" min wide and 10.5" tall min


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty; 

Maybe someday. . . 

David Meashey


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not your D cell train? I've had my AA cell train out there.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep greg we could make a bit hit at Martys with all the ideas for the DCC and Battery guys.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WE????? 
I said I would love to have ,,GREG come.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck, he even lets people run Eggliners!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 06 Oct 2011 08:30 PM 
Heck, he even lets people run Eggliners! 



Just don't use the work "Cute" in any sentence related to trains.

Marty has removed the word cute from our vocabulary when taking about trains.

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Marty you need to reread Oct 4 post. HeHe. you say both of us. Now I know I will be there. Bringing all my track tools to







. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Susie and I already have our first floor reservations. We had a great time every year we have come. 
JimC


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the last first floor room a couple of weeks ago, they said.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if worse comes to worse I can always bring the camper.







Later RJD


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I was going to ask is there a RV park in the area? I won't have anything to run but it would be great to come down. Assuming I'm still stateside.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes there is a campground real close.

A lot of guys have stayed there.

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I can share this, Matt from St aubin called, 
said he will be coming with a pick up and small trailor to the open house. Hes wanted to visit for years and since hes coming he will bring a few things. 

I told him I don't have much room and that Kidmans is our main dealer all these years. 
He said thats fine, he mainly wants to play.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Marty, 

We will be there as well. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was asked the other night about train traffic rules on the RR during open house.

I thought about it for a minute and replied.

Have you ever heard of the game duck duck goose,, folks go in circles till one can't find a place to sit then their out. then another one jumps in ,in this case.

so thats what its like, jump in where you can , and jump out when you are done running.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you Marty 

Although it doesn't seem to have been a problem in the past, with as large a turn out for the 10th anniversary may well be, could radio frequencies become a problem? 

When I used to run RC cars, we had a board with the radio frquencies listed. When you were running, you put your name tag on that frequency. 

Might be something to think about?


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Just now getting caught up with this thread. Here's some thoughts: 
1) I've seen the "pizza" sized layout on another MLS thread (about 27" curves?). Isn't that about the size of a Porta Potty? 
2) If the significant others like to get "hysterical", there's some good opportunities a little to the west. The Homestead National Monument (Park) is having the 150th anniversary year of the beginning of homesteading. Also, Rock Creek Station is on the Oregon Trail and has been recreated by the state park service - it's also where Wild Bill Hickock got his start. (Beatrice/Fairbury areas) 
3) Speaking of Eggliners, we all need to be encouraging Marty to build one for his larger scale loop!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a certain feeling that hangs out at Marty's 

People helping each other solve problems. 

People helping new people with their battery conversion.

People programing sound cards.

One Year Bryan ( From Utah) and I were on the same frequency. He was trying to go and I was trying to stop. 

I changed frequency. 

Everybody works it out.

I have been running when the tracks were full and when they were nearly empty. 

Just like the 1:1 guys we move when the tracks are clear.

When guys are coming on to the main line and when guys are trying to get off on a siding . Or guys are switching. Everybody waits.

It is just so much fun and such great people.

JJ


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto to what JJ said especially (It is just so much fun and such great people.)


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Only two hundred fifty-six days to go if anybody is wondering.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Bill 

I deleted your two duplicate posts 

Hope that is ok 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes , he stutters some.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, anything you do, short of ramming the rear of my train, is OKAY with me. 

Maarteeeeey, Are you going to bring any of your 1" stuff to Council Bluffs? I think a lot of people would like to see it up close. 

Bill


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill 
the 1" scale club will have a booth there. 
good idea tho.


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Marty 
I will be there with the Rock Island U-30-C and U-28-B.........cant wait til September 
Ralph


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have saved the dates on my phone, and made a note on my shop calendar


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CJGRR on 31 Jan 2012 09:23 AM 
I have saved the dates on my phone, and made a note on my shop calendar  Better write it on your forehead too, Sean...... Be great to see you again....









Bring Mom with you.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 31 Jan 2012 03:24 PM 
Posted By CJGRR on 31 Jan 2012 09:23 AM 
I have saved the dates on my phone, and made a note on my shop calendar  Better write it on your forehead too, Sean...... Be great to see you again....









Bring Mom with you..... 


Sean, Don't forget to write it backwards on your forehead so that you can read it in the mirror.

Yea It will be great to see you again 

JJ


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Now it is only 234 days until Marty's. 

Bill


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

MOM? He better bring the wife! Or he's going to get cut off from buying trains.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam in the Garden has it listed on their website now under 'Timeline'. Probably be in the mag in future issues.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I need everyone to e-mail Marc H. at GRYs mag to send someone out to cover what growing relationships in this hobby has done. 
[email protected] 
10th anvr


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, isn't it time to start the 10th Anniversary list of railroaders coming to Marty's party? 

Goinna be a long list.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

NO , don't get him started this soon...........Randy!!!!!!!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Put me on the List JJ, I'm coming!!!!!! 


Marty, I will e-mail Mark this evening. Looking forward to it. 

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By up9018 on 01 Feb 2012 07:44 PM 
Put me on the List JJ, I'm coming!!!!!! 


Marty, I will e-mail Mark this evening. Looking forward to it. 

Chris 
OK UPPY I put a X on my wall next to your name. 

JJ 

PS Got any Idea why your name is on my wall in the first place.?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 02 Feb 2012 03:31 PM 
Posted By up9018 on 01 Feb 2012 07:44 PM 
Put me on the List JJ, I'm coming!!!!!! 


Marty, I will e-mail Mark this evening. Looking forward to it. 

Chris 
OK UPPY I put a X on my wall next to your name. 

JJ 

PS Got any Idea why your name is on my wall in the first place.? 


Am I listed under "People I Greatly Admire" or "People I Will Use My Backhoe to Dig a Hole For"?


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Is JJ packed yet? Also might be a good time for JJ to make sure all his trains are running properly!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, Doesn't it say call this guy for a good time right under Chris's name?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Terry Jackson on 08 Feb 2012 06:33 PM 
Is JJ packed yet? Also might be a good time for JJ to make sure all his trains are running properly!!! 
Haven't unpacked from last year









JJ


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 01 Feb 2012 08:42 AM 
MOM? He better bring the wife! Or he's going to get cut off from buying trains.



it's not the wife who cuts the funding, it's my car LOL

I'll bring the wife LOL


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

8 whole days without a post! Marty - how long of a (riding) 1" scale consist will you have by then?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 01 Feb 2012 08:42 AM 
MOM? He better bring the wife! Or he's going to get cut off from buying trains.
Wife?????? Did you say wife???????? When'd this happen?????? 


You know the proverbial saying.... He ain't old enough to get married...









Congratulations, Sean.... Yes, bring your bride and Mom too......


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney 
thats a good point, my 7 cars will be at the museum during the summer. I may have to bring them back home?? had not thought about that.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Marty 

Can I start the count down yet?









JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, Marty. 

It's time for JJ to start counting.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Go for it JJ!!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a brave man! Imagine doing it again after 9 tries!







@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Back in October, Marty mentioned that Matt from St Aubins was going to bring some items to the event. hmm, considering the recent news, wonder how that may play out?


Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 
I ask Stan C to ask Matt, but Stan has not called me back on it. 
Plus we have a new place to eat out at the gulf course, should be better food and more for same price. working out details yet. The guy is really bad at returning calls.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty?? Are the dates still Sept 21, 22, 23??? I've been hearing rumors that they have changed.... 

Andy


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

We're registered.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

eating place has changed only.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John J, how many days??


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Are you talking Table Creek? It does look nicer.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Table Creek Gulf course. They hold 70, they said if we KNOW 2 weeks ahead that we will have 100, then they will close the restr just for us. 
bar and free rest rooms.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

And a very appropriate restaurant name for your gathering.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Trains on 29 Mar 2012 04:22 PM 
John J, how many days??

Not Counting today There is 161 days till Marty's


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By John J on 30 Mar 2012 06:04 PM 
Posted By Trains on 29 Mar 2012 04:22 PM 
John J, how many days??

Not Counting today There is 161 days till Marty's 
If the date is still Sept 21-23 there are 174 days. Did you miss count or are you trying to confuse everyone?







Address is 873 S. 66th Road, Nebraska City, Neb. You can see it on Google Earth.


----------

